# Question??



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

How would I begin to train a horse to pull a cart? I kind of have an idea, but how would I teach the horse to ground drive and all of that? I was thinking about getting a pony for my little sister to drive. This is out of my zone lol I train barrel horses. A little help would be nice! Thanks!


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

I've trained my Clydesdale using my own method. It has failed on 2 other horses so I have no idea? Sorry


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> How would I begin to train a horse to pull a cart? I kind of have an idea, but how would I teach the horse to ground drive and all of that? I was thinking about getting a pony for my little sister to drive. This is out of my zone lol I train barrel horses. A little help would be nice! Thanks!


If you have to ask how to begin then the first step is to find an experienced driving pony.

Green + Green = black and blue


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Its not that i dont know how to train its just that i dont know how to teach a horse to drive from on the ground. Its just out of my zone. I teach horses how to ride and teach them ground manners... Not how to drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Hoopla said still applies. You don't know how to drive so are green. So the green + green = black & blue is very, very valid in this case.

I suggest going to an actual trainer who works with horses and ponies for driving.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

riding is not driving. They're not interchangeable.

You said you don't know how to do it and that's the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there anyone near you, say Amish or Old Order Mennonite, or trainers that have horses that hitch? Someone that can help you with this so that you learn a good method, and are safe?

A Saddlebred barn, STB, Trotters or such would be able to help you, and be able to teach you and your pony and your sister, as if she will be doing the driving? She will need lessons too.

Where are you located, as I have friends that drive, and you might be close enough to let them help you. PM if you aren't comfortable saying on here.

And do you already have the equipment, or are you going to have to come up with all of that too?


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I took my riding training knowledge and taught my colt how to drive... Go buy an already trained pony.

I had one pleasure trip down the road with an 30+ year old Appy mare and a new friend. We drove for about two hours, where I did about half the driving. The very next horse I drove was my then 2 1/2 year old a year later... How we both lived through it I have no idea. I sought professional help after our fist big wreck where he ended up IN the cart with me. Our wreck happened the 13th time he was hitched. Here are pics of the first time I got in the cart...


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

yadlim said:


> I took my riding training knowledge and taught my colt how to drive......... Here are pics of the first time I got in the cart...


The cart is too low. The shafts finish in a position where they're likely to poke the horse in the shoulder. 

There isn't a straight line from bit to hand and your hands are way lower than the horse will carry it's head. Reins resting on the horse's backside. The harness doesn't fit. Britching is way too low. Breast collar too high and way too narrow. Witherstraps too far forward. Saddle too far back. Belly band too loose. The horse isn't wearing a driving bridle or a driving bit.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup - like I said, it is a wonder we both lived thought it!!!

That was 12 years ago and let's just say we are a 'bit' wiser now... though I would love to fine a decent trainer to put 30 days on him before we start driving again as we have not driven in four years. I have a brand new harness and new cart, but it has been long enough that he needs to be restarted.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Start by buying a older broke to drive pony. That actually has been driven ALOT and not been a pasture pet for the last 6 months.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

OP....if you shoot me a pm, I can see if there are any equine driving instructors out your way or a draft farm that can help you out as they would know of others in your area. 

It can be done, but you really need to start working with someone who has the driving experience to teach you and your adorable little pony together so you don't end up doing something wrong or causing an accident.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoopla, you are right about everything except one: They are not "reins", in driving, they are called "lines". Just sayin'


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

luvlongears said:


> Hoopla, you are right about everything except one: They are not "reins", in driving, they are called "lines". Just sayin'


You might be interest in knowing I'm an advanced LHHI. 'Just sayin'

Trust me they're reins:wink:

Some folks with farm horses and mules always call them lines but that's just common venaculiar and coloquial parlance


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Hoopla, 

Please elaborate for those of us who lay no claim to driving anything but a car..


LHHI?


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Light Harness Horse Instructor


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

hoopla said:


> You might be interest in knowing I'm an advanced LHHI. 'Just sayin'
> 
> Trust me they're reins:wink:
> 
> Some folks with farm horses and mules always call them lines but that's just common venaculiar and coloquial parlance


 That may be what they're called in the U.K., but on this side of the world (Caifornia in particular) they're called lines., & thats not just for farm horses & mules!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

And not everyone on this board is a fine driver or anything else. I agree with Sinsin..they are lines...


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

You both need to get out more.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

hoopla said:


> You both need to get out more.


Thank you but I do have a very busy and productive life and we do get out quite often. 

Depending on where you come from, what part of the world or country will depend on what you call your lines. It is more customary in the USA for them to be called lines, you ride with reins.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Well you're wrong and you're obviously not even reading US driving forums where Americans have the same argument.

Reins OR lines ..... both are commonly used.

You did notice though that the op was asking about driving a pony which will be a light harness horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hoopla it doesn't matter if they are on US driving forums or not. They are correct as well... In the area I grew up they are driving _lines._ Where I am out now they are referred to as both. You seriously need to learn to accept that others can have an opinion that is just as valid and correct as your own.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

hoopla said:


> You both need to get out more.


Actually, it is quite correct to call them lines or reins in the USA. The same reason we call Kimblewicks, kimberwickes. That does not make us wrong....HERE. You can call them whatever you want in England. I doubt your experience THERE will affect what we do here.

I drive and I will say "hand me the reins" but will call them lines as well.
Just saying....


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

A line is fine
a rein is dandy
just hold them tight
with your little handy

the weather's sunny
the cart is a callin
and get that horse
your a** a haulin'

life's too short
it's slippin away
drive on drive on
is what I say


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Hoopla it doesn't matter if they are on US driving forums or not. They are correct as well... In the area I grew up they are driving _lines._ Where I am out now they are referred to as both. You seriously need to learn to accept that others can have an opinion that is just as valid and correct as your own.


I think you've not quite understood.

Americans on US driving forums call them reins and when someone bobs along to 'correct them, then the American driver who called them reins says they're reins.

You also seriously need to appreciate that it was the American at post 13 who jumped in.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Actually, it is quite correct to call them lines or reins in the USA. The same reason we call Kimblewicks, kimberwickes. That does not make us wrong....HERE. You can call them whatever you want in England. I doubt your experience THERE will affect what we do here.
> 
> I drive and I will say "hand me the reins" but will call them lines as well.
> Just saying....


did you know the Kimblewick bit was named after the village of Kimblewick near Uttoxeter - also a place and not uxeter.

But you can call it and spell it how the heck you like and it may well be you don't give a stuff about the etymology.

I have actually done quite a bit of driving there and including clinics and I've a driver coming over here for training early June but don't worry I don't give a stuff about trying to influence or affect the whole driving world.

World domination can be your job if you want.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I understood perfectly. You also seem to fail to realize that America is quite a large place and it can very well vary by region as to what a piece of tack is called. What you are either refusing to admit or not understanding is that there is _no issue_ with calling them lines. She may have very well corrected the person but you have proceeded to attempt to shove it down every one's throats that they are only called reins when that is _entirely_ untrue.

*looks around* this doesn't look like the forum you are referring to so please quit referring to that forum as the be all and end all of American driving knowledge as it is apparently a different place than here. It doesn't make them any more right/wrong than the posters here.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> I understood perfectly. You also seem to fail to realize that America is quite a large place and it can very well vary by region as to what a piece of tack is called. What you are either refusing to admit or not understanding is that there is _no issue_ with calling them lines. She may have very well corrected the person but you have proceeded to attempt to shove it down every one's throats that they are only called reins when that is _entirely_ untrue.
> 
> *looks around* this doesn't look like the forum you are referring to so please quit referring to that forum as the be all and end all of American driving knowledge as it is apparently a different place than here. It doesn't make them any more right/wrong than the posters here.


Did you actually even see the post where I said 'lines' was colloquial parlance and common vernacular in some parts?
If you did then what the heck are you going on about.

Seems to me that you're whipping a storm in a teacup and suggesting I've done and said things based purely on your fertile imagination.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoopla, one would tend to think that someone so experienced in driving and teaching driving would know what they are called all over the world. Maybe it is you who needs to get out more if you are teaching people. You also said that driving and riding are not interchangeable, then what do you call what you use when you are riding to steer the horse? Over here, we call them "reins".


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Erm I know they're called reins AND I know they're called lines.

What's your problem.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

wow lol heated discussion going on. all I'm going to say on this is... Usually Hoopla has some good posts I am shock that she is getting so offensive to posts on this one. 
I am not aware of what they use in terms of driving horses ponies or what ever over there BUT here
We call them lines not reins. I have heard some call them reins but do not correct them as some do. 
Hoopla is correct on most her post although depending on the type of driving lines can and do touch the rump and sometimes do not. My horses and the horses I trained in the past if I am just pleasure driving my hands are relaxed, when Im working position is different. 
There is no way to have a straight line from bit to drivers hands when jogging in a sulky or race bike without lines touching rump or even going along the side of the rump. But can when driving in a buggy that sits much higher up. Also if just pleasure driving ( not showing ) a simple egg butt bit or snaffle bit is fine. I jug in what we call a easy bridle.
To the OP since he has been atleast driven you can start by long lining him from the ground to get him back on track. I would get him working on the ground more. Then have him correctly fitted for a proper harness that you intend to use it for. as well as cart or buggy. 
Oh and my experience is :
38 yrs in Harness Racing
12 years in pleasure driving. trained under Heike Bean for 5 years. 

OP enjoy your horse and be safe.

Hoopla look forward to other posts and its okay to call them what you want as so will I. 

others its okay to have opinions likes dislikes etc etc thats what makes this world go round if we all agreed there would be no wars no debates no hate. what a wonderful world that would be right?

TRR


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

ooops **** JOG not JUG sorry all 

TRR


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

*snort* Hoopla is a guy...

And it is okay to disagree but to become snotty or snarky or I am right your wrong or the other comments that have been made on this post, then that is where the line is crossed. Least that is my humble opinion. It is also okay to say what you do but again, just because you have some fancy title or piece of paper doesn't mean anything, it is the attitude in which you deliver your comment.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooops sorry HOOPLA didnt realize you being a guy. Me bad.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> How would I begin to train a horse to pull a cart? I kind of have an idea, but how would I teach the horse to ground drive and all of that? I was thinking about getting a pony for my little sister to drive. This is out of my zone lol I train barrel horses. A little help would be nice! Thanks!


 hiya and pleased to chat to you well if your long reining your new pony for your little sister as long as you lunge in the roler and crupper first to get the pony use to it under her tail and makeing sure there are no trapped hairs as she is lunged in a 20 meter circle get her to listen to voice commands walk trot and canter so you have instilled thoes words in to her then start long reining with the full harness even if you have a school at home were you barrel ride and work on a repore with each other and as time progresses youll have a great pony also find a very small car tyre and have some one with you round the tyre a small chain so that does not wear out and have some bailing twine string and that would go through the crew punch holes on the traces and if theres any problems pull the quick release knot to release the tyre from the traces be prepaired and take your time and you should get great results and a fantastic pony for your sister many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *ooops **** JOG not JUG sorry all *
> 
> *TRR*


 i enjoyed reading your string many thanks i use to do a lot os showing and i have been driveing for around the same time to its great fun driveing.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> Its not that i dont know how to train its just that i dont know how to teach a horse to drive from on the ground. Its just out of my zone. I teach horses how to ride and teach them ground manners... Not how to drive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 if you can do that your nearley home good luck.


----------

